# Gartenteich 60.000l mit Wasserfall und vielen Problemen



## andreasp85 (8. Aug. 2017)

Guten Abend, ich möchte mich erstmal vorstellen da ich neu in diesem Forum.

Mein Name ist Andreas bin 31 Jahre und komme aus der Nähe von Hamburg. Mein Hobby ist so ziemlich alles was man Technisch zum Leben erweckt werden kann voraus gesetzt es macht Sinn.

Mein Beruf ist die Automation von Anlagen vorrangig Logistic Anlagen, Inbetriebnahme, Entwicklung, Problemlösungen, etc.

Mein neuestes Projekt ist der Teich von meinem geliebten Schwiegervater. Dieser ist eigentlich ein Regenauffangbecken vom Bauernhof. Dieser soll im Herbst aufgefrischt bzw. Erneuert werden.

Es wurde 10Jahre nichts gemacht aber die Bewohner leben noch.
Ich weis schön ist es nicht aber es hilft nichts, Problemlösungen müssen her.

Das heißt alles was an Regenwasser von 3 Häusern, Hof und was sonst so vom Rand reinfällt, kommt direkt oder in großen 200er KG Rohren man "Teich" an.

Hier ein paar Eckdaten:

Form : "O" mit 2 angrenzenden Flachwasserzonen die mittig durch mehrere Findlinge (ergeben Wasserfall) getrennt sind
Größe Ca. 60.000l,
Fläche 50qm
Tiefe 20-149cm
Untergrund: Lehm/Erde mit Teichfolie ausgelegt 1cm dick
Umrandung mit Feldsteinen teils betoniert. Ein riesiger Findling dient als Wasserfall.
Wassertest 08.2017
Destilliertes Wasser mit Atmosphärendreck, Nitrat und kaum/keine Nährstoffe faktisch tot.

Wenn Sonne, dann von Aufgang bis Untergang, kaum/kein Schatten.

Bepflanzung ist Zahlreich vorhanden. Sie gedeihen auch ohne Ende, welche werde ich euch anhand von Bildern hier präsentieren, da ich keine Ahnung von Namen habe.

Besatz: Goldfische, Karpfen bis 5kg, Schleien etc.

Bitte keine Kommentare von wegen das geht nicht, oder negatives sondern konstruktive Kritik, Danke 

Was steht zur Verfügung:
Brunnenwasser aus 30m: ~
Regenwasser: ~
Leitungswasser: 50.000l
Kies in Grob und fein je 5.000l 
Sand: 15.000l
Muttererde: 50.000l
Natursteine: 10t jegliche Größe
Beton: So viel man braucht
Holz, was man braucht...
Alles was ein Bauernhof so hergibt.

Technik:
Oase Promax 30000
Oase Aqua Eco 13000
Oase Aqua Eco 6500
UVC 75W Edelstahl
Oase Bitron 36 W
Oase 2000l
Wasserwerk
100m 1,5"/40mm Druckschlauch
PVC Rohre, Anschlüsse,etc. aus dem Poolbau 20,30,40,50,63mm ohne Ende
3 x 150l Fässer mit Deckel
2x 1000l IBC Container Schwarz mit Stahlgestell mehr wenn nötig
Schläuchen und Adapter etc.

Also alles in allem steht dem Umbau nichts im Wege.

Aktuelle Probleme:
Algen aller Art, besonders Rotalgen


Was habe ich vor?!
Die Wasserqualität verbessern!
Das Wasser klar bekommen!
Die richtigen Pflanzen einsetzten.
Die Technik richtig auslegen.
Das Optimal rausholen.

Meine Idee ist folgendes:
13000er Pumpe, 75W UVC, 2x IBC je 1000l mit Kies, verschiedene Körnung für den Filter.

Höhenunterschied zwischen Pumpe und Filter 2m
Schlauchlänge 8~10m, 1,5" / 40mm
IBC 1 = 25cm höher als IBC 2

Pumpe > UVC > IBC1 > IBC2 > Teich

Das Wasser soll das Medium immer von unten nach oben durchfließen müssen.

Die 30.000er wird für Wasserfall gebraucht. 
Höhenunterschied zwischen Pumpe und Wasserfall 3m.
Kein Filter nur die Pumpe in groben Kies gelegt, 2" / 50mm
Schlauchlänge 8~10m

Die 6500 Pumpe mit 36W UVC zur Strömungspumpe 1,5" / 40mm.

oder auch den Filter Speisen?

Nun zu meinen Fragen.

Technik ausreichend?
Filtermedien, Volumen ausreichend?
Welche Bepflanzung würdet ihr mir raten, Menge, Art und Grund?

Wie soll ich den Grund des Teichs gestalten, Material etc. ?

Die Regenwasser Einspeisungen extra beruhigen, damit der Schmutz sich absetzen kann bevor er über einen Überlauf in den Teich weiterläuft?

Welche Filtermedien können mir helfen? Japanmatte, Helix, etc.

Wenn das Wasser, wovon ich ausgehe, nie wirklich gut werden wird so würde ich es doch gerne klar bekommen.

Kupfer ins Wasser kommt nicht in Frage weil die Fische keine Metallvergigtung haben sollen.

Ich bin für jede Art Tipp Dankbar.

Fotos folgen in Kürze.


Vielen Dank für eure Zeit.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Andreas,

erstmal willkommen im Forum.



andreasp85 schrieb:


> Höhenunterschied zwischen Pumpe


die Förderhöhe ist nur die Höhe von der Wasseroberfläche zum Auslauf - sicher das es 2m / 3m sind?
besser (effizienter) ist es den filter möglichst in Schwerkraft zu betreiben. ==> da ist es gut erklärt https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/dies-und-das.15/


kannst du uns mal ein paar Bilder zeigen - dann kann man leichter was vorstellen


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2017)

andreasp85 schrieb:


> Besatz: Goldfische, Karpfen bis 5kg, Schleien etc.


hier ist dann Japanmatte & Helix im Bioteil des Filters  besser angebracht als Kies (schwer/schlecht zu reinigen)



andreasp85 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich den Grund des Teichs gestalten, Material etc. ?


Sand



andreasp85 schrieb:


> Wassertest 08.2017
> Destilliertes Wasser mit Atmosphärendreck, Nitrat und kaum/keine Nährstoffe faktisch tot.


besorge dir mal einen einfachen Wassertest (Stäbchen) dann hat man schon mal einen besseren Anhaltspunkt.



andreasp85 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wasser, wovon ich ausgehe, nie wirklich gut werden wird so würde ich es doch gerne klar bekommen.


ein wenig Geduld wirst du schon aufbringen müssen - das geht nicht von jetzt auf gleich - die Natur braucht schon ihre zeit und etwas Hilfe von uns


----------



## andreasp85 (9. Aug. 2017)

Nabend,  die Bilder folgen in kürze.

Für Schwerkraftbetrieb müsste ich den Filter eingraben und irgendwie das Wasser vom Teich mit Rohren in den IBC füllen, schwer machbar aber möglich.



mitch schrieb:


> hier ist dann Japanmatte & Helix im Bioteil des Filters  besser angebracht als Kies (schwer/schlecht zu reinigen)



Würde bedeuten:
1IBC = Vorfilter Kies
2IBC = Bio Filter

Würde es Sinn machen andere und mehrere IBC's zu nehmen?

Komme günstig an 500/1000l ran.



mitch schrieb:


> Sand


Würde das nicht verschlicken?
Wie Pflege ich es richtig?




mitch schrieb:


> besorge dir mal einen einfachen Wassertest (Stäbchen) dann hat man schon mal einen besseren Anhaltspunkt.
> 
> 
> ein wenig Geduld wirst du schon aufbringen müssen - das geht nicht von jetzt auf gleich - die Natur braucht schon ihre zeit und etwas Hilfe von uns



Das werde ich machen aber das Wasser bleibt Regenwasser daran ändern können wir nichts ändern, nur aufbereiten, wenn möglich.


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2017)

Ich würde das Ganze nicht ohne Vorfilter für Grobschmutz betreiben. In den IBC würde ich auch nur Helix und Japanmatten nehmen, keinen Kies. Die UVC kann man dann je nach Vorfiltermodul wählen - wenn vor dem Grobfilter dann würde es eine Durchlauf-UVC werden, wenn danach würde es ggf. auch ein Tauch-UVC werden können.

Wie tief werden die Pflanzzonen geplant? Je nach Tiefe gibt es ja viele verschiedene Pflanzen.


----------



## andreasp85 (9. Aug. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wie tief werden die Pflanzzonen geplant? Je nach Tiefe gibt es ja viele verschiedene Pflanzen.



Also geplant ist das ich insgesamt 4 Pflanzen Zonen habe.
1. 20cm Ca 4qm
2. 50cm Ca. 4qm
3. "Sumpf" 5cm 4qm
4. Rundherum Pflanzen an den möglichen Flachwasserstelle von 50-80cm Ca. 4qm
5. Seerosen habe ich welche 2x klein 1 Groß gedeihen auch sehr gut.

Die große Frage welche Pflanzen am besten wohin.



Zacky schrieb:


> Helix & Japanmatten vs. Kies



Also man könnte als Grobfilter den Kies nehmen. Danach Filtermatten  und dann die Helix und dann noch einen Feinfilter?


----------



## meinereiner (9. Aug. 2017)

Nein, keinen Kies als Grobfilter.


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> nur Helix und Japanmatten nehmen, keinen Kies.


Nein, keinen Kies als Vorfilter und auch keinen Kies als Biofilter in IBC nutzen. Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch eingangs...



Zacky schrieb:


> nicht ohne Vorfilter für Grobschmutz


...und als Vorfilter sehe ich hier mind. einen Siebfilter (ob gepumpt oder Schwerkraft basierend erst einmal egal) als sinnvoll bzw. eigentlich als zwingend notwendig an. Du wirst sonst mit deinem Filter keine große Freude haben. 



andreasp85 schrieb:


> Die große Frage welche Pflanzen am besten wohin.



Diese Entscheidung kann Dir keiner abnehmen, denn das musst alleine Du entscheiden, wie und wo es Dir am besten gefällt. Für die verschiedenen Tiefen eignen sich verschiedene Pflanzen. Leider ist meine Kenntnis darüber sehr eingeschränkt, aber dazu findest Du in jedem guten Online-Pflanzenshop eine Tabelle/Übersicht, welche Pflanzen sich für welche Tiefe eignen. Wenn Du schon wüsstet, welche Pflanzen Du haben möchtest, könntest Du auch in unserem Foren-Lexikon schauen.


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2017)

Bezüglich Pflanzen könnte diese Seite eine Hilfe sein ...

Schilf würde ich allerdings mit viel Vorsicht in einem Gartenteich setzen. Es hat zwar eine sehr gute Reinigungswirkung und nimmt viele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser und wandelt es in Pflanzenmasse um, allerdings können die spitzen Wurzeltriebe auch die Teichfolie durchstoßen. Hier gibt es Beiträge die dieses belegen, ich finde sie nur nicht auf die Schnelle.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Erin (9. Aug. 2017)

Ich kann dir zwar leider keine Tipps geben (Technikniete), klingt aber sehr spannend und ich bin echt neugierig auf die Fotos 
Hast du bisher nur Seerosen?
Ein bisschen Bedenken hätte ich wegen der Karpfen, wenn es ähnliche Schweinchen sind wie meine letztes Jahr, dann wühlen sie ordentlich rum und marodieren neu eingesetzte Pflanzen. Vielleicht vorsichtshalber überlegen wie du deine Pflanzen etwas schützen kannst, bis sie sich etabliert haben.


----------



## andreasp85 (9. Aug. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Nein, keinen Kies...


Verstanden, kann man den Kies den sinnvoll nutzen oder weg lassen?



Zacky schrieb:


> ...und als Vorfilter sehe ich hier mind. einen Siebfilter...



Das mit dem Budget gestaltet sich schwierig...

Wenn ich einfach mal dich frage wie würdest du den Filter aufbauen?
Zur Verfügung hast du IBC 1000l/500l und Tonnen je 150l Rohte etc.
__ Hel-x ja wieviel welches?
Matten ja welche?
Was sonst an Filtermedien?
Bürsten?
Ich bekomme wohl nicht genug Geld zusammen um mir einen Trommelfilter zu kaufen oder bauen. Daher muss ich Alternativen finden.

Hoffe es klappt und wenn ich das Wasser mit Druck durch Sand/Kies Presse, übertrieben gesagt.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Aug. 2017)

Das mit deinem Sand/Kies - Filter, vergiss mal wieder ganz schnell.
Das funktioniert nicht lange & du hast wieder Probleme.

Wichtig vorab, wäre doch mal zu wissen, wie es Budget mäßig denn ungefähr bei Dir aussieht..?
Dann weiß man gleich, ob dein günstiger TF gleich außen vor ist.
(Günstige fangen gebraucht bei 1000 € an, sind halt welche mit niedrigerem Durchfluss, aber dies spielt ja bei Dir nicht unbedingt die Große Rolle.)


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2017)

andreasp85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einfach mal dich frage wie würdest du den Filter aufbauen?


- Vorfilter für Grobschmutz) - Biofilter mit Helix bewegt - Biofilter mit Matten - und je nach Vorfilterung eben die Pumpe an entsprechender Position



andreasp85 schrieb:


> Zur Verfügung hast du IBC 1000l/500l und Tonnen je 150l


- 1000 l IBC mit bewegten Helix - 1000 l IBC mit Matten - Regentonne mit 150 l für Pumpe



andreasp85 schrieb:


> __ Hel-x ja wieviel welches?


Wieviel - hängt von der Fütterungsmenge ab. - Welches - hängt ein wenig von der Futtermenge und dem Umwälzvolumen ab. 13er, 14er oder 17er Helix.



andreasp85 schrieb:


> Matten ja welche?


- Japanmatten



andreasp85 schrieb:


> Was sonst an Filtermedien?


- ggf. noch Filtermatten PPI 30



andreasp85 schrieb:


> Bürsten?


- Bürsten werden eigentlich als Vorfilter genutzt (ist aber mühselig beim Reinigen, bzw. muss öfters gereinigt werden - da der Schmutz eigentlich so zügig wie möglich aus dem Kreislauf entfernt werden soll)


----------



## andreasp85 (10. Aug. 2017)

Von der Terasse aus links hinter der Konifere soll der Filter sein.

  
Von der Terasse am Teich aus gesehen. Gerade aus ist der "Wasserfall"

  
Übersicht Richtung Terasse man Haus.

  
Blick Richtung Terrasse am Teich.


  
Flachwasser neben dem "Wasserfall" 20cm abfallen auf 50cm.

Pflanzen aktueller Stand.

  
  
    
  

Aktuell haben wir Rotalgen im Teich sieht super aus... 

Filtere aktuell seit 3 Tagen das Wasser mit UV und Kies und habe jede Menge Schlick raus, aber im Herbst kommt ja der Umbau... 

Zum Budget kann ich nur sagen das es gering ist und ich keine 1000€ habe.

Würde natürlich gerne alles selber bauen.

Was meint ihr dazu? Siebfilter etc. doch kaufen oder wie sind die Alternativen?

LG


----------



## Teich4You (10. Aug. 2017)

andreasp85 schrieb:


> Zum Budget kann ich nur sagen das es gering ist und ich keine 1000€ habe.


Das ist grundsätzlich auch nicht schlimm.
Aber mal realistisch gerechnet:
2x IBC gebraucht 140,- EUR
1x Regentonne gebraucht 20,- EUR
Japanmatten für 1 IBC = 350,- EUR
200 l Helix für 1 IBC = 140,- EUR
Flansche, Flexmuffen und anderes Kleinkram = 180,- EUR
Pumpe die bei 60.000 l auch was bringt, gebraucht = 200,- EUR


Ich mein ich suche trotzdem gerne mit nach Alternativen und dann meine ich aber wirklich Alternativen! Also sowas wie einen Pflanzgraben oder Filter wie @mitch mal hatte. Einen Foliengraben neben dem Teich, wo man das Wasser durchlaufen lässt. Da muss man zwar auch einiges an Material einbringen, aber kann vielleicht mit kleinem Luftheber arbeiten und spart ne Menge Geld.


----------



## andreasp85 (10. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Pumpe die bei 60.000 l auch was bringt, gebraucht = 200,- EUR



Welche Größen Ordnung meinst du damit? Habe ja 3 zur Auswahl oder sind alle zu klein bzw. was wäre dein Vorschlag?




Teich4You schrieb:


> ... Alternativen...  Also sowas wie einen Pflanzgraben ... Foliengraben neben dem Teich, wo man das Wasser durchlaufen lässt...



Für solche Ideen bin ich gerne offen
Platz ist genug wenn man was zusätzlich anlegen wollte.
Muss ich mal durchs Forum lesen.

Also würde der Filter Theoretisch wie folgt aussehen. 
Vorfilter > IBC Japan > IBC Helix
richtig?

Also das Material bis auf Helix und Japanmatten habe, wenn jetzt keine größere Pumpe noch sein muss/sollte.

Das macht richtig Spaß hier


----------



## Teich4You (11. Aug. 2017)

Habe nochmal alles durchgeschaut und deine Materialaufstellung nun gesehen.
Klar könnte man auch alle vorhandenen Pumpen nehmen, aber das wäre mir persönlich zu viel Durcheinander.
Ich würde dir daher empfehlen, so eine Art Reinvestition durchzuführen und die Pumpen gegen Luftheber einzutauschen.
Aber dazu kommen wir später.

Ich habe aber auch gelesen, dass wir hier noch gar nicht wissen welche "Qualität" das Wasser nun eigentlich hat. 
Daher würde ich erst mal einen Testkoffer besorgen, oder mal eine Probe mit zu einem Fischhändler/Fressnapf oder anderem nehmen und analysieren lassen.
Da ja anscheinend Fische drin leben, kann es nicht ganz so grauenhaft sein. 
Das wäre jetzt wirklich der erste Schritt, weil sich danach vielleicht auch die Bemessung des Biofilter richten könnte.

Wenn die Biologie ausreichend sein sollte, würde es eigentlich nur noch um die Schwebstoffe gehen, die dafür sorgen, dass dein Wasser trüb ist.
Dagegen lässt sich dann vielleicht anders/einfacher angehen und man kann auf teure Filtermaterialien, die man neu kaufen muss, verzichten.


----------



## andreasp85 (11. Aug. 2017)

Ich werde am Ssmstag also morgen mal mit einer Wasseprobe zu Matthies fahren und Bilder von den Ergebnissen machen. Das Wasser wird im Herbst zwar gefiltert und zwar wird der Teich leer gemacht aber danach wird es sicherlich gleich bleiben. 

Die Pumpe brauche ich ja sonst für den Wasserfall (wo ich noch sehen muss das ich da nicht zu viel Schmutz einbringe, aber anderes Thema.

Wir bekommen das schon hin, einfach super.


----------



## mitch (11. Aug. 2017)

andreasp85 schrieb:


> Das heißt alles was an Regenwasser von 3 Häusern, Hof und was sonst so vom Rand reinfällt, kommt direkt oder in großen 200er KG Rohren man "Teich" an.


ich schätze mal das hier sehr viel Erde mit eingeschwemmt wird wenn es mal richtig regnet




dieser Nährstoffeintrag sollte vermieden werden. Bis auf das etwas trübe Wasser schaut der Teich doch recht gut aus.


----------



## andreasp85 (11. Aug. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> ich schätze mal das hier sehr viel Erde mit eingeschwemmt...
> dieser Nährstoffeintrag sollte vermieden werden...



Richtig, wird im Herbst umgebaut.
Höhere Ränder sowie eine Art Regenrinne ringsum damit keine Erde, Dreck, Holz, etc. mehr in den Teich kommt und wenn dann wo ich es will.

Die Einleitung (3x200mm Rohre)von Wasser ist unumgänglich da es das Regenrückhaltebecken vom Hof ist.

Daher wird die Einleitung so umgebaut dass das Wasser sich beruhigen, dann absetzten und dann über einen oder mehrere Ebenen fließt.

Es wird auch noch ein Abfluss erneuert, dort fließt das Wasser direkt zum Feld, mal sehen wie ich das nutzen kann.


----------



## Zacky (11. Aug. 2017)

andreasp85 schrieb:


> Die Einleitung (3x200mm Rohre)von Wasser ist unumgänglich da es das Regenrückhaltebecken vom Hof ist.



Vielleicht bekommt man es beim Umbau auch hin, dass Du das Wasser vom Dach vorher durch einen Grobschmutzfilter fließen lässt, bevor es im Teich landet. Oder aber...das Wasser in einer Sammelgrube (evtl. 1000 Liter IBC oder 400er Schachtrohr auf 2 m Tiefe) laufen lässt und es von dort mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe über den mechanischen Vorfilter der Teichfilteranlage mit durch den kompletten Filter schiebst. An einem Notüberlauf solltest Du dann auch gleich denken.


----------



## andreasp85 (14. Aug. 2017)

Guten Abend, ich habe heute mal einen kleinen Wassertest gemacht, den großen werde ich nachholen und diesesmal nicht das Glas umwerfen bevor ich alle Tests hab machen lassen.
  
N4:
  
Sauerstoff: 

  

Das Wasser hat kaum Mineralien.
Sehr viele Schmutz also Algen, etc.
Daher muss ich meine Filter wohl etwas gröber auslegen.

Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt.
Ansonsten plane ich gerade die Filtermedien mal sehen, bei so vielen Ideen.

Lg


----------



## Teich4You (14. Aug. 2017)

Nabend.
Für mich sieht das so aus, dass es halt Regenwasser ist, was halt keine Mineralien mitbringt, dafür aber jede Menge Organik vom Dach und den Flächen wo es halt her kommt. 
Wenn die Fische damit zurecht kommen, ist es ja nicht ganz verkehrt. Das ist meine platte Analyse.

Also geht es grundsätzlich erst mal darum, dass man die ganzen Schwebstoffe filtert, damit es klarer wird.
Das war ja dein Ziel, oder?

Daher am besten irgendwas planen, was als eine Art Sieb, oder Absetzkammer funktioniert und sich leicht reinigen lässt. 
Vielleicht hat da ja einer eine Idee, die sich schnell und günstig bauen lässt.

Das Ganze Helix und Japanmatten-Gedöns würde ich daher in den Hintergrund setzten erst mal.

Ich tendiere immer noch zu einer Art Filter- Absetzgraben, den man mit Pflanzen voll knallt und wo es blos vorne rein gedrückt wird und hinten wieder raus läuft.
Man kann sich ja noch einen Teil frei lassen, wo man später doch mal Filtermaterial rein baut.


----------



## andreasp85 (15. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ...
> Also geht es grundsätzlich erst mal darum, dass man die ganzen Schwebstoffe filtert, damit es klarer wird.
> Das war ja dein Ziel, oder?


Richtig, das Ziel ist klares Wasser!



Teich4You schrieb:


> ...
> Daher am besten irgendwas planen, was als eine Art Sieb, oder Absetzkammer funktioniert und sich leicht reinigen lässt.
> Vielleicht hat da ja einer eine Idee, die sich schnell und günstig bauen lässt.



Da ich ziemlich viele Partikel habe und wirklich viel dreck immer wieder rein bekomme, wollte ich einen IBC mit Filterbürsten/Regenrinnenbürsten vollmachen.

Jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden Arten von Bürsten?

Danach einen IBC mit Lavamulch in eine Größe von 20/32mm evtl. Größer.
Der Nächste IBC sollte dann etwas feiner sein aber nicht zu fein...

Danach einen IBC der leer bleibt wo ich 2 Kammern habe und bei Bedarf ein weiteres Filtermedium einbringen kann sowie Zugaben wie Mineralien etc.



Teich4You schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das Ganze Helix und Japanmatten-Gedöns würde ich daher in den Hintergrund setzten erst mal.



Genau alles zu fein evtl in den letzten ibc bei Bedarf.

Wie Sera Siporax
oder/und 
Sera Pond "crystal clear".




Teich4You schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich tendiere immer noch zu einer Art Filter- Absetzgraben, den man mit Pflanzen voll knallt und wo es blos vorne rein gedrückt wird und hinten wieder raus läuft.
> Man kann sich ja noch einen Teil frei lassen, wo man später doch mal Filtermaterial rein baut.



Würde auch gehen aber IBC's lassen sich leichter transportieren und reinigen


----------



## Teich4You (15. Aug. 2017)

andreasp85 schrieb:


> Da ich ziemlich viele Partikel habe und wirklich viel dreck immer wieder rein bekomme, wollte ich einen IBC mit Filterbürsten/Regenrinnenbürsten vollmachen.
> 
> Jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden Arten von Bürsten?
> 
> ...



Versucht macht klug würde ich sagen.

Ich würde es trotzdem nicht so machen.
Bei der Anzahl an Partikeln und auch dem ewigen Nachschub derer, wirst du mit den Bürsten keinen Spass haben. Die sind schneller zu als bei nem Koiteich.
Lavagedöns ist der ganz falsche Ansatz. Das zeug hat ne super riesige Oberfläche, dadurch aber auch ganz kleine Hohlräume. Das Zeug wird nach einem Durchgang so zu sein, dass du es wegschmeißen kannst. Ohne sehr guten Vorfilter ist das nichts. Nutzen Koi-Leute auch meist nur in der Innenhälterung wo es keine Algen gibt und hinter einem Papierfilter der wirklich jeden Fitzel vorher raus holt. 

Wenn es unbedingt IBC sein muss, dann nutze den ersten einfach nur als Absetzkammer und versuche das Wasser irgendwie da seitlich rein zu drücken. Damit könnte es halbwegs im Kreis bewegt werden. Den Abfluss zum nächsten IBC führst du dann mit KG Rohren mittig hoch, so das das Wasser als eine Art Überlauf da weiter fließen kann.
Somit sollte der Dreck halbwegs am Boden bleiben. Kannst du dir das vorstellen? 

Danach von mir aus Bürsten in den nächsten IBC. Regenrinnenbürsten sollten bei dir auch reichen. Hauptsache sie machen Ihren Job und nehmen noch Partikel raus. 

Als dritte Stufe habe ich gerade keine Ahnung was man machen sollte. Von mir aus nochmal Bürsten. 

Verpasse bitte jedem IBC einen Bodenablauf, oder nutze den Ablass, so dass du alle Behälter einfach ablassen kannst und von oben nur mit einem Schlauch durchspülen musst.
Alle IBC würde ich mit mindestens 2x DN110 Flanschen verbinden. Besser noch 3x DN 110. Dadurch wird sich das Wasser schön langsam durch die Behälter bewegen und viel hängen bleiben.

Das wäre jetzt wirklich eine ganz einfache Variante eines Schwebstoff-Filters, wie ich ihn mir vorstellen könnte.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Aug. 2017)

Hier nochmal auf die Schnelle mein Vorschlag


----------



## andreasp85 (15. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Versucht macht klug würde ich sagen.
> ...Bürsten...


Ja Bürsten weiß ich auch nicht, bin nicht so der Fan von denen...

Die IBC stehen auf einem Fundament, was ich bauen werde, dieses ist wie ein Treppe aufgebaut, Höhenunterschied ca. 20cm.



Teich4You schrieb:


> ...Lavagedöns...


Das kommt zum testen in die dritte Kammer, Die Oberfläche bzw. die Bakterien brauche ich ja.



Teich4You schrieb:


> ... dann nutze den ersten einfach nur als Absetzkammer und versuche...


Ja werde ich einbauen, das Wasser kommt oben am IBC 40mm/1,5", 10000l/h
Dann geht es weiter im Rohr 50mm/2", dieses wird zum Grund geführt und läuft dann seitlich und bekommt 3 Öffnungen von je 20mm.
Damit wird das Wasser in Rotation versetzt und der Schmutz sollte sich absetzen.
Danach fließt es durch 4x 50mm/2" Öffnungen am Oberen Rand weiter in den nächsten IBC.
Dort wird es durch Schläuche 50mm nach unten gebracht und strömt dann durch ein Rohr 50mm.
Dieses hat Löcher wodurch das Wasser am Grund dann gleichmäßig ausströmen kann und so von unten nach oben das "ganze" Filtermedium durch störmt.




Teich4You schrieb:


> ...Verpasse bitte jedem IBC einen Bodenablauf...



Die IBC haben einen Bodenablauf der von der Mitte an Schräg nach außen läuft (50mm/2") mit Kugelhahn.
Ich werde zudem jedem IBC eine Wassereinspeisung einbauen, wo ich dann nach belieben das Filtermedium von oben nach unten durchspüle und durch den Bodenablauf alles ablasse. Hier wird der "Dreck" vom Ablauf ein Rohr oder Graben eingebracht und dann dort hingeleitet wo es hin soll, ist ja "Dünger".


----------



## juerg_we (15. Aug. 2017)

hallo, schau dir mal den vorfilter an den ich damals gebaut habe,wenn die höhe stimmt und die filter nicht den ganzen tag im wasser sind,weil da hat sich der biofilm gebildet,
war das eigentlich eine suprt lösung,und billig.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichumbau-neugestaltung.30801/page-6
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teich4You (15. Aug. 2017)

andreasp85 schrieb:


> Das kommt zum testen in die dritte Kammer, Die Oberfläche bzw. die Bakterien brauche ich ja.


Ja, wofür denn? 
Die Fische leben doch.
Biologie scheint vorhanden.

Zum Rest: Ich hab nun viel vorgeschlagen, aber du scheinst ja schon zu wissen wie du es machen willst. Sag einfach wie und ob es funktioniert am Ende. Das würde dann vielen anderen weiter helfen.


----------



## andreasp85 (15. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja, wofür denn?
> Die Fische leben doch.
> Biologie scheint vorhanden.


 Stimmt, ich lasse mir die Option aber offen, wie gesagt der letzte IBC wird erst mal leer sein und bei Bedarf Fülle ich ihn dann.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Zum Rest: Ich hab nun viel vorgeschlagen, aber du scheinst ja schon zu wissen wie du es machen willst.
> Sag einfach wie und ob es funktioniert am Ende. Das würde dann vielen anderen weiter helfen.



Das hast du, so wie viele andere und ich werde die Vorschläge berücksichtigen, wenn ich im Herbst (Sept./Okt.) damit anfange.
Entweder IBC Filter oder Absetzgraben mal sehen was Schwiegereltern besser gefällt, ich plane beides durch und dann mal sehen.


----------



## Dalmore86 (16. Aug. 2018)

Hallo bin neu hier im Forum und habe mal alles gelesen.
Erstmal schöner teich.
Um auf das Filter Problem einzugehen würde ich ein grobschmutz Sieb oder endlosband setzen. Dann würde ich ein über Wasser stehender filtergraben machen. Ist erstmal viel Arbeit kann aber kosten günstig betrieben werden.


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2018)

Dalmore86 schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier im Forum und habe mal alles gelesen.
> Erstmal schöner teich.
> Um auf das Filter Problem einzugehen würde ich ein grobschmutz Sieb oder endlosband setzen. Dann würde ich ein über Wasser stehender filtergraben machen. Ist erstmal viel Arbeit kann aber kosten günstig betrieben werden.



Ich glaube du bist ein Jahr zu spät


----------

